# Personal Collection of Books...



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2009)

I understand that some people are voracious readers out there, and, partially in response to this thread (http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=53770), I wish to ask of all of you what your personal collection of books contains...

Some people, it is a space in a drawer, ranging all the way to a small library....

So...
List off your Books:


"Don Quixote" by Miguel de Cervantes.
"On the Road" by Jack Kerouac.
"The Art of War" by Sun Tzu (Translated by Samuel B. Griffith)
"Catcher in the Rye" by J.D. Salinger
"Anthem" by Ayn Rand.
"The Fountainhead" by Ayn Rand.
"The Basic Writings of Existentialism" by Gordon Marino.
"The Stranger" by Albert Camus.
"Man's Search for Meaning" by Viktor Frankl.
"Martian Tales Trilogy" by Edgar Rice Burroughs. (A Princess of Mars, The Gods of Mars, The Warlords of Mars)
"Walden & Civil Disobedience" by Henry David Thoreau.
"The Day After Roswell" by Phillip Corso.
"Communion" by Whitley Streiber.
"Fahrenheit 451" by Ray Bradbury.
"My Name is Asher Lev" by Chaim Potok
(As any Angsty Teenager) A Large collection of Edgar Allen Poe.
"Unexplained!" by Jerome Clarke.
"Liberal Fascism" by Jonah Goldberg.
The Bible
The Book of Mormon
The Quran
The Talmud
I have a few more somewhere, but I have yet to find them. :V

So Post your collections...


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2009)

I own paper backs of 1984, Hamlet, Animal Farm, The Golden Compass trilogy, a few Stephen Kings that I sort of read that I was given by parents, various fantasy novels, and other classic literature from my humanities class.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 17, 2009)

Silver wing
Sun wing
fire wing
His dark materials ( golden compass series)
sun tzu

those are the only worth mentioning really.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> "The Fountainhead" by Ayn Rand.
> The Bible



DOES NOT COMPUTE.

I have the special $10 paperback of _Infinite Jest_ and a used copy of _Marx & Engels: Basic Writings on Politics & Philosophy_


And all of the Series of Unfortunate Events books


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh christ.

Well, I'll name the ones off the top of my head.

- The Dark Tower (all 7 books)
- Hearts in Atlantis
- Eyes of the Dragon
- Jurassic Park (both books)
- Congo
- The Sphere
- Rising Sun
- Four past Midnight
- 1408 (I forgot the name of the collection)
- From a Buick 8
- War of the Worlds
- The Good Earth
- Othello

Possibly more.  Also have all four books of the Legendz manga.

Edit: Remembered a few more lol.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2009)

-Encyclopedia of Birds (This is an absolutely beautiful book)
-Birds of Alberta
-Birds of the Rocky Mountains

-Tao Te Ching
-Chuang-Tzu
-The Bible

-Lord of the Rings
-The Silmarillion
-The Children of Hurin
-1984
-Animal Farm
-Brave New World
-The Complete Works of Edgar Alan Poe

-xxxHolic volumes 9-12

-Great Canadian Speeches
-Atlas of Canada
-World Atlas

I also have a copy of King Lear somewhere but it's missing. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2009)

Easog said:


> -Encyclopedia of Birds (This is an absolutely beautiful book)
> -Birds of Alberta
> -Birds of the Rocky Mountains
> 
> ...



I have that big, awesomely illustrated animal book you got me in my room


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I have that big, awesomely illustrated animal book you got me in my room


Which reminds me, I'd have Watchmen on my shelf too, but :roll:.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 17, 2009)

Webster's New Dictionary
The Accursed
Cyborg 009
Legends and Cherished Myths of World History
The Complete Poems and Stories of Edgar Allen Poe (Volume II)
Robinson Crusoe
Republic Commando: Hard Contact/Triple Zero/True Colors
The Necronomicon (Skoob Publishing version)
White Fang
Call of The Wild

HP Lovecraft:
At the Mountains of Madness
The Lurking Fear
The Tomb
The Doom that came to Sarnath
The Dreamquest of Unknown Kadath
The Case of Charles Dexter Ward (2 different versions)
Tales of the Cthulhu Mythos
The Horror in The Museum
The Dunwich Horror (2 different versions)
The Colour out of Space

D&D:
Version 3.5 Monster Manual IV
Version 3.5 Deities and Demigods
Version 4.0 Player's Handbook

Also: At least eight college textbooks.


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2009)

Easog said:


> Which reminds me, I'd have Watchmen on my shelf too, but :roll:.



Comics are not a real legitimate medium for story telling anyway.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

You _would_ own Catcher in The Rye, Jesus.


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You _would_ own Catcher in The Rye, Jesus.



STEP OFF MAN.  I bet you are a phony.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

You're all a bunch of goddamn phonies


Oh boy I made a joke that was totally ripped off someone give me a good posting award


I have all The Onion books


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2009)

I never did see what makes Catcher in the Rye so OMGAWESOME.


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2009)

Easog said:


> I never did see what makes Catcher in the Rye so OMGAWESOME.


Because maaaaan.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You're all a bunch of goddamn phonies
> 
> 
> Oh boy I made a joke that was totally ripped off someone give me a good posting award
> ...



Roland Deschain frowns at you, good sir.


----------



## Bandy (Oct 17, 2009)

*I currently have 182 books by 78 authors. So I won't list them all. XD

Someday I want a big house with a library in it. ^^*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 17, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Roland Deschain frowns at you, good sir.



Why?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll just post a picture XD






Sorry it's sideways, I didn't really feel like flipping it. 

Also, I have a big list of books I want to read, but unfortunately I don't have any of them XD


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2009)

Your shelf is magic  hahaha


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You _would_ own Catcher in The Rye, Jesus.


 
You know what I mean? People are such phonies, that way.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

This thread disappoints   I was expecting some Libraries, not book collections that fit in a post office box.

I will get to work on my list.  Mostly FR and BL books, though a few other things thrown in.

MY BOOKS

2nd Edition Player's Handbook
2nd Edition Monstrous Manual
Lord of the Rings "War of the Ring" Rulebook
Resident Evil Umbrella Archives
AD&D 2nd Edition THE DROW OF THE UNDERDARK
The Inquisition Handbook (Warhammer 40,000)
Four School Yearbooks
The Discworld Graphic Novels:  The Colour of Magic & Light Fantastic
Ulli & Marquand Comic
Heroes Volume One
Dreamer of Dune
Servant of the Shard
Realm of the Ring Lords
School is Hell
Fall of Cthulhu:  The Fugue (Comic)
Warhammer:  Crown of Destruction
Warhammer 40,000:  Blood and Thunder
Children of Dune
The Dragon and the Tiger
Passage to Dawn
Seige of Darkness
Starless Night
Children of Hurin
Treasure Island
The Giant Book of Insults (Shaddap)
MICA Promotional Book
Eisenhorn Omnibus (Contains Xenos, Malleus, & Hereticus)
Soul Drinker's Omnibus  (Contains Soul Drinkers, The Bleeding Chalice, and Crimson Tears)
Space Wolves Omnibus (Contains Space Wolf, Ragnar's Claw, and Grey Hunter)
Blackhearts Omnibus (Contains Valnir's Bane, Rotten Fruit, and Tainted Blood)
Gotrek & Felix Omnibus #1 (Contains Trollslayer, Skavenslayer, and Daemonslayer)
The Ambassador Chronicles (Contains The Ambassador and Ursun's Teeth)
World War Z
Kakuro Puzzle Book
New Webster's Giant Print Dictionary
Woods Out Back
Dragon's Dagger
Ancient Scout's Handbook (Not really Ancient, but at least 30+ years older than me)
Latin-English / English-Latin Dictionary
Spanish-English / English-Spanish Dictionary

That's the _first shelf_ of my bookcase.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> This thread disappoints  I was expecting some Libraries, not book collections that fit in a post office box.
> 
> I will get to work on my list. Mostly FR and BL books, though a few other things thrown in.


 
Those aren't all my books.

And you have to remember... I am a teenager with access to a large public library... 

It is just impossible to get ahold of the books that I bought in the library. Hence the reason why I spent money on them, rather than starbucks and American Eagle.


----------



## Surgat (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/1849261?shelf=#ALL#


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

I used to have all the Xanth books that had been published up to that point (threw them out back in 2003 because of some personal problems with living arrangements), but have a few again. Other books I have:

The Plague Dogs
Watership Down
Traveller
Wolf and Iron
the Lord of the Rings books
The Godfather
and some other books.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 17, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> You know what I mean? People are such phonies, that way.


I was going more for the "Jesus empathizes with Holden because they're both crazy and make no sense," but that works as well.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

So, after the last page, anyone want me to post what books remain in my possession?  I still got two shelves and those on lease, after all


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> So, after the last page, anyone want me to post what books remain in my possession?  I still got two shelves and those on lease, after all



Last page? I only see one page....


----------



## Attaman (Oct 17, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Last page? I only see one page....


You set for 25 posts / page, or larger?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You set for 25 posts / page, or larger?



50 posts per page.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 17, 2009)

Surgat said:


> http://www.goodreads.com/review/list/1849261?shelf=#ALL#


 
Alright... A Goodreads user.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 17, 2009)

The Blood Ties series by Jennifer Armintrout
Both Jurassic Park and The Lost World
Someone Like You by Roald Dahl
Demon Dance by T Chris Martindale
The Time Machine by H.G. Wells
Watership Down
The Plague Dogs
Traveller (All by Richard Adams)
The Immortals Quartet by Tamora Pierce
Green Angel by Alice Hoffman
The Last Unicorn by Peter S Beagle
Fragile Things by Niel Gaiman
Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynn Jones
Carrie's War by Nina Bawdwin
Coraline by Niel Gaiman
The Complete and Illustrated Works of Lewis Carroll
Wuthering Heights by Emily Bronte
The Great Big Book of Beatrix Potter

I'm hoping to collect older editions of books, my copy of The Time Machine is a special copy that was released when the classic film premiered in theaters!


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> This thread disappoints   I was expecting some Libraries, not book collections that fit in a post office box.
> 
> I will get to work on my list.  Mostly FR and BL books, though a few other things thrown in.
> 
> ...



I don't buy many books :c

I usually use a library.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I don't buy many books :c
> 
> I usually use a library.



Most of the FR books were donated to me.  However, I feel a sort-of need to have a physical copy of a book.  Doesn't help that for the longest time my libraries had a crap selection for good Sci-Fi / Fantasy that wasn't on the top of the NYT Best Seller's List.

Anyways, the show must go on: Shelf Number Two!

Cassette Tapes ranging from Celtic Lace to Haydn & Brahms
Gods and Generals
Dune
Dune Messian
Children of Dune
Hyperion
The Fall of Hyperion
Halo: First Strike
The Bourne Identity
King Pinch
THe Ogre's Pact
The Giant Among Us
The Titan of Twilight
Darkwalker on Moonshae
Black Wizards
Darkwell
Prophet of Moonshae
The Coral Kingdom
The Druid Queen
The Wyvern's Spur
Realms of Valor
Homeland [somehow I have two copies of this]
Exile
Sojourn
The Crystal Shard
The Halfling's Ge,,
Streams of Silver
The Legacy
The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer
Wolfblade
Dark Apostle
Dark Disciple
Necropolis
Sabbat Martyr
Traitor General
His Last Command
The Armour of Contempt
Only in Death
Brothers of the Snake
Horus Rising
Crimson Tears
Chapter Wars
Grey Knights
Bringers of Death
Deathworld (No, the BL version, not the better one)
Scourge the Heretic 
Duty Calls
Storm of Iron
Fifteen Hours
Desert Raiders
Lord of the Night
Palace of the Plague Lord
Lord of Ruin
Heldenhammer
Nagash the Sorcerer


----------



## Nargle (Oct 18, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Your shelf is magic  hahaha



Wut? XD


----------

